# Womit katalogisiere ich am besten Musik?



## Neyman (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stehe vor einem Problem:
*Ich möchte mehrere hundert CDs rippen und dann übersichtlich in eine Datenbank bringen.*

Dabei sollen Kategorien wie _Musikrichtung, Tanz, Jahr, Anlass, Bewertung (z. B. 5 Sterne), usw._ eingebracht werden. Es sollen aber auch _mehrere Einträge_ pro Kategorie möglich sein, z. B. unter Anlass: _Sommer, Party, italienisch_

Am besten wäre es noch, wenn man mit Hilfe einer Suchfunktion (_-> boolsche Operatoren?_) bestimmte Lieder direkt wiederfinden kann, indem man entweder nur "Karneval" eingibt, oder mit Hilfe mehrerer Kategorien die Suche eingrenzt.


Als Möglichkeit, diese Kategorien zur jeweiligen MP3 zu speichern, habe ich mir überlegt, die Tags in einer gleichnamigen Textdatei im gleich Ordner zu speichern. (Jeder Interpret bekommt einen eigenen Ordner, jedes Album einen Unterordner)
Also: _ -Interpret-/-Album-/01 -Songtitel-.MP3 _ und parallel dazu _ 01 -Songtitel-.TXT _


Kennt ihr Softwarelösungungen, die so etwas schon bieten, oder eine andere Möglichkeit, wie ich alle CDs ordnen kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Danizio (3. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab mir da ein Muikordner erstellt mit Unterordner von A-Z...da hab ich dann alle Künstler dort rein sortiert und dann weitere Unterordner für LP usw..
Dann hab ich den ganzen ordner in Winamp geladen, und da kannst du ja dann auch mit der Suchfunktion die Lieder suchen...ich bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. Man verliert auch bei vielen MP3 nicht die Übersicht... ;-) 
Aber ich glaub da gibt es noch richtige Programme extra dafür...   


Gruß Danizio  ;-]


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Februar 2005)

Ich hab da mal was für eine WerbeArgentur geschrieben. Die mussten knapp 2000 Jingels und Werbesongs verwalten. Ich hab ihnen dann ein Webinterface gebaut, mit man einen Track anhören konnte und gleichzeitig diverse Meta Daten (Vocals, Instrumente, Stimmung usw.) in eine Datenbank schreiben konnte. Auf der Datenbank konnte man natürlich sehr konfortabel suchen. Die geschichte als Webfrontend mit PHP im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen, hatte den Grund, das es sehr schnell fertig werden musste - man könnte es genausogut in jeder anderen Sprache schreiben. Man könnte das jetzt Weiterdenken und aus der DB automatisch die passenden ID3 v2 Tags in die MP3 Dateinen schreiben lassen (ID3v2 ünterstüzt eine Menge Tags die meistens nur bruchteilhaft genutzt werden). Eine solche (webbased) Anwendung ist relativ schnell geschrieben (1 - 2 Wochenenden)...

ciao
Andreas


----------



## Neyman (6. Februar 2005)

Danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten!

@ Danizio:
wenn ich Ordner erstelle (was ich für jeden Interpreten ohnehin tue), habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr, nach einer weiteren, geschweige denn nach mehreren Kategorien zu sortieren.

@Andreas Gaisbauer:
Das hört sich sehr gut an!  - leider kann ich PHP nur ansatzweise... 

Ich werde das Problem versuchen folgendermaßen zu lösen:
Die Schlagwörter kommen beim ID3v2 Tag in das Comment-Feld, mit der Windows suche werde ich dann nach diesen suchen. Umständlich wird allerdings die Eingabe mehrerer Begriffe sein, da man jede MP3 einzeln bearbeiten muss...


----------



## fred31 (11. Februar 2005)

Du lässt nen Webserver für ne Musikdatenbank laufen?
Wow! Naja, HW kostet ja nix mehr.....

Musikmatch Jukebox
Apple iTunes
Steinberg MyMP3

können so was im übrigen auch....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Februar 2005)

fred31 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du lässt nen Webserver für ne Musikdatenbank laufen?
> Wow! Naja, HW kostet ja nix mehr.....



Nein Nein - der Webserver läuft nicht wegen der DB, sondern wegen dem Argentur Intranet, der war also bereits vorhanden. Außerdem hat das Teil mehrere Vorteile, wie zum Beispiel eingeschränkte Views auf die DB je nachdem wer sich angemeldet hat. Recovery der ID3 Tags und Meta Daten aus der DB falls das File beschädigt wurde. Wir hatten davor auch Zahlreiche Tools gestestet und uns dann halt für die Selfmade Lösung entschieden weil keines der Tools ausreichend war... Das ganz als Intranet Lösung zu machen hatte vor allem den Grund das es damit am schnellsten umzusetzten war.

Beispiel: 
- Keines der "normalen" MP3 Programme läuft unter MacOS, Windows XP und Debian - was aber Grundvorraussetzung ist.
- Music Match wird arg langsam wenn mehrere Tausend Files in der Bibliothek sind...
- Es ist unmöglich ein File schreib exklusiv zu öffnen (User A ändert Tags, User B ebenfalls zur gleichen Zeit -> Inkonsitenzen! ) 
- Die Suchfunktion ist eingeschränkt - du kannst nicht anhand von meheren ID3 Tags und sonstigen Meta Daten die nicht im MP3 gespeichert sind (zum Beispiel Preis) nach einem Track suchen.

ciao 
Andreas


----------



## Ironmanlu (25. März 2005)

Also mein Favorite für diese zwecke ist der RealPlayer, er bietet alle Funktionen die du benötigts schon in der Gratis Version die es unter http://www.realplayer.de herunterzuladen gibt.


----------

